# membrane sweep



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi

I went for my membrane sweep today which they couldn't do she said the cervix was still tilted towards my back end.The head is virtuly down can only feel as small part of it but not engaged yet which she said will happen during labour.Can you still be induced even if the cervix isn't in position.?I had a section first time due to fetal distress but i did dilate to 9 cm and then they done a section.They are taking me in on Sunday to be induced but i am not sure if it will be sucssesfull with the position of the cervix.
Sorry for rambling 

Bookworm


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The gel that they will give you when they induce you helps your cervix to soften and move forwards, so the position that it's in at the moment won't affect it.

Inductions always carry a chance of failing, but hopefully with it being your second time it will have a better effect.

Good luck!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

